# Great Results for One Low Price!



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I love mine. I echo the 5 star rating.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Good review on the WorkSharp. I have posted several comments on this subject and could have written this one word for word. Like you I tried angle jigs, sandpaper and waterstones but could not get a sharp edge on my chisels and plane irons. Out of frustration with using dull tools I took the plunge and bought the 3000. Out of the box it produced a mirror edge on the chisels and irons hat would shave the hair off my arm.

I agree with you 100%.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto to everything above. I got mine for Christmas and have been busy ever since sharpening my chisels and irons.. I haven't tried it on my lathe tools yet. I still struggle with the top guide for irons larger than 2" because the movement of the wheel wants to pull the iron off square. I have read that use a honing guide can steady the iron against the guide. Great review and love your site as well.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Great review - thanks. Your website is great too!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Having a way to sharpen hand tools so they work as they should is something I need to do. I have never learned how to really get something sharp. Does the Worksharp 3000 get the tool to razor sharp?

Dalec


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Does the Worksharp 3000 get the tool to razor sharp?

In a word, yes.


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

I received my Worksharp on Friday and spent much of the evening and part of Saturday morning going through the sorry collection of chisels and few plane irons that I have. The system was extremely simple to use. Most of the chisels were ground at the wrong angle and I spent an extra amount of time bringing things to proper angle. Future sharpening will be much quicker. The system was simple to set up, easy to use and completely repeatable. Definite five star rating from me. Next up are some neglected turning tools. I am interested to see how easy the slotted wheel is to use.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Got mine on Saturday and love it, for the first time ever I got a mirror finish on my blades and the exceptional cuts very sharp tools can accomplish. Five stars.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It takes a while to get all you tools up to snuff but after that touchups are pretty much limited to the 2 finest grits. This make it a lot easier to keep sharp tools on the bench.

Bob


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thinking about buying the work sharp ws3000. Has anyone tried sharpening kitchen knife blade using the WS3000?

Dalec


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

I ditto the 5 stars just got mine yesterday. Dalec I just sharpened a pocket knife to razor sharp. It took a steady hand but I goter done


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------

